# FM Litter H



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

These 6 bubs are the result of my fav buck Fantasias Basil (CPB) and my beautiful Vanaheims Miss May (Himalaya).
1 CPB doe, 4 Bone does, and 1 SSP buck. I don't know what's with the fur on one of the Bone does. I've tried this a couple times before, and they always turn out to look normal.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely babies, and I love that last pic. :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

3 weeks.  They're big and lovely.♥























































PS. I don't know what happened to the pics in the first post, and for some reason I can't edit it to reinsert them.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Wow! I love them!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are huge! Beautiful mice.


----------

